# Rockstar Working on Unannounced ‘AAA’ Title



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rockstar Working on Unannounced ‘AAA’ Title*
10/07/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Rockstar San Diego are reportedly working on a AAA game which has yet to be announced to the masses. The game is currently being developed for multiple platforms including the PlayStation 3.

Senior Environment Artist, Jason Muck, worked on Red Dead Redemption. The artists’ personal website which also showcases his resume reveals that, surprisingly, since June, Rockstar Games have been hard at work on an ‘AAA’ unannounced title for the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.

The possibilities for what game the studio is working on could very well be the recently talked about _Red Dead Revolution_. A new _Midnight Club_ title is certainly not out of the frame, too. What title do you think/hope it could be?

Source: PSLS


----------

